# PTO Seal Ferguson 30



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey everyone,
Since I won't be getting a new tractor any time soon (still in negotiations with the wife) I want to dial in my 52 30. It has leaked at the PTO for years and I leave a bucket under it (doesn't fill up much) but it seems like a pretty straight forward fix. Can anyone point to the parts I'll need? If I am correct I'll replace the seal and bearings but don't want to get the whole thing apart and then order the parts. Right now she is running great and I just want to get caught up on some maintenance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached below is is a U-Tube video for a 20, which should be very similar to the 30.


----------



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for the link to the video. I think I found most of the parts but am not sure about the circlips he used. I guess I'll have to wait until I get it apart and cleaned up. We might be getting snow this weekend and it is cold as all get out so maybe this will wait until spring. Or until I buy a new tractor and this becomes a restoration project. I can't restore it and use it at the same time.


----------

